# Slotcarworld.com?



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Hey fellow slot heads! Do any of you know what has happened to Slot Car World (slotcarworld.com)? The links been down for over a week. Please tell me we haven't lost another slot car store.


----------



## BRPHO (Aug 1, 2006)

From what I understand, Frank passed away the owner back last Fall.

The family posted on the site that it was down do to this and inventorying.

Sounds like the decision was made to shut down completely now....


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Shame. He was a nice guy.


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Sad news...


----------



## BRPHO (Aug 1, 2006)

I bought a lot of stuff from SCW years ago when I was heavy into 1/32.

Frank and the ladies who worked there was a real pleasure to talk to and deal with!

He had some pretty good deals on his specials pages over the years too.

It is a shame that Frank passed away SCW has gone away also......


----------



## pickeringtondad (Apr 14, 2005)

*My understanding is*

the site was hacked and the hacker did a lot of damage, but I also may be thinking of the wrong site. (If my thoughts are correct - the owners haven't had a chance to figure out what true damage was done and if any redirection of payments/or credit card numbers could be pulled off)(there was a conversation about it last week on another board)

Bob


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

There are other boards?


----------

